# Azure Dynamic Transit Connect Motor/Final Drive Whine



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

Reply: I have a Ford Transit Connect 2011 Azure Dynamics and I am not sure I notice anything unusual in the sounds in your video.



eelley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for some global wisdom from folks who own, maintain and still drive their Azure Dynamics Transit Connect mini vans.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

eelley said:


> The 12VDC battery was also recently replaced when the Azure diagnostic software revealed the 12VDC bus was occasionally dipping to 10VDC which triggered three DTC codes whenever the van was shifted into reverse. Worked fine in drive. It now reveres normally and the low voltage bus voltage sits at 12.6VDC when off and 14.6VDC when the vehicle is at idle or running.


Hi Eric, I'm having a similar issue with a brand new battery when the software for whatever reason reads a lower voltage and triggers various faults, critical ones included.
So, was it just a matter of replacing a battery in your case?


----------

